# The Turtle



## The Kidd (Feb 7, 2007)

I am pretty new in BJJ and have been rolling with a very experienced grappler, I have been learning fast and I have now gotten his back a couple of times but he turtles, I have not been able to get him out of this what can I do? (he is 6', 230lbs, wide as a truck and strong as an ox)


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 7, 2007)

You have to break his posture then attack, same as always.

Watch your arms, if he is able to lock onto one that is bad for you.

Your first step is going to be getting one of his arms away from his knees, either by sucking it under him, or by using a half-nelson as two options.  Once his arm is out of position you have a opening to attack.  This can be either trying to get your hooks in and get the back, or by breaking him down and putting him on his.  

I tend to prefer the wrestling style approach and have better luck with that, which is to put him on his back or sprawl him out, rather then trying to get his back.  You might try searching around for "referee position".

But here is one basic attack, providing I can explain it with only text.

You manage to reach under him and suck his arm in, keep your weight on him keeping his far side shoulder down as best you can.  rock him forward a little so you can grab under his nearside foot with your other hand.  drive into him, towards his downed shoulder, not the side, and at the same time pull his foot up and use that to assist.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2007)

When someone turtles on me I like to attack (break their turtle) by manipulating a leg away from their elbow.  This avoids getting caught up in a good practitioners arm grap and usually I pull a leg back and go from there to the back with hooks in or I roll them and get to a crossbody/sidemount.  That works real well for me.


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks I will try it, let you know how it goes.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2007)

Good luck!


----------

